# Adversary Guitars



## Casper777 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello friends!

Long time without posts... and many NGD to share...

But this post is to share with you the latest brand I discovered. (from Russia)
I just ordered an Adversary Keto 8, which is the Sergey Golovin signature guitar.

Here are the specs (I remained plain and simple with this one):

Keto 8 - 25.5"-27"
Alder body
Wenge / maple neck
Flamed maple fretboard
Matte satin color
Fishman Fluence Modern pickups
...

Here are some pics 

Can't wait to try this beast!
Anybody has experience with this brand?


----------



## narad (Oct 30, 2018)

50% Kiesel. 50% Strandberg.


----------



## Casper777 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice combination


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Oct 30, 2018)

That looks slick af dude! also, great colour!


----------



## Casper777 (Oct 30, 2018)

MannyMoonjava said:


> That looks slick af dude! also, great colour!



I chose another color  but should looks great too.
Might go for a roasted neck/fretboard to add stability to the beast


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 30, 2018)

That neck looks gorgeous. Nice wood and inlays


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 30, 2018)

that looks pretty cool!


----------



## Bastian93 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sergey Golovin is definitly one of my favorite "Youtube-Guitarsts", probably even top 2 with Rick Graham. 
Judging from the pictures the guitars look top notch, I hope we get that confirmed by a little review from you


----------



## Casper777 (Nov 2, 2018)

Bastian93 said:


> Sergey Golovin is definitly one of my favorite "Youtube-Guitarsts", probably even top 2 with Rick Graham.
> Judging from the pictures the guitars look top notch, I hope we get that confirmed by a little review from you



yep... in 5-7 months from now... that's what I was quoted


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 3, 2019)

Really interested in this brand just haven't seen much on them. I wish there were more reviews! There super tele body shape is stunning! Honestly have some of my favorite body shapes


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 3, 2019)

The Keto looks great!

Follow this brand on instagram and love the pics he puts up, also seems very helpful with questions, can't really fault them, if they play as good as they look you're on to a winner!

I'd love to order but don't see that opportunity coming around any time soon sadly.


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 7, 2019)

In progress...


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 14, 2019)

Tasty AF.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks sweet! Anxious to hear your review on the process.


----------



## Casper777 (Apr 12, 2019)

Here is an update!! 

Body is painted now... turned out great... should be a great match with the roasted flamed maple neck!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2019)

Absolutely love that color! Good choice!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 12, 2019)

The shape is super cool. Noticed Sergey's when he got it and found it super pretty. That colour is damn nice as well!


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 22, 2019)

Love that shape and color...definitely piqued my interest.


----------



## Casper777 (Jun 21, 2019)

ready for assembly!!


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jun 27, 2019)

This one is going to uber sexy! Looking forward to see it when it’s finishend!


----------



## Casper777 (Jun 27, 2019)

Just got some pics of it finished!! looks great indeed!!! 
Will post them later


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## Casper777 (Jun 27, 2019)

And... Here it is 

Sergey Golovin has yet to check it and then they will send it 

Guess I can make a proper review of this beast in a few days!!


----------



## srrdude (Jun 27, 2019)

I've been waiting to see one of these in the wild. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 27, 2019)

Will be excited to see that headpiece from another angle, it looks like a blocky version of a strandy.

Those colours blend super sexy and the figuring is bonerific. It looks delicious.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks gorgeous, that neck

Looking forward to your review!!


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Jul 1, 2019)

FIRE


----------



## srrdude (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm so disappointed at the lack of an ngd here


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2019)

Holy hell that’s awesome! And it’s an 8 string, which means I have to now start hanging around the For Sale area to wait for you to have some bills come up, or want another custom.


----------



## srrdude (Jan 16, 2020)

Well. I saw an opportunity, and i jumped.






i do not have regrets.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 16, 2020)

my interest in these has been piqued


----------



## srrdude (Jan 16, 2020)

It's a pretty excellent guitar. Easily higher quality than my skervesen.


----------



## bmth4111 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hell yeah, Im surprised I haven't seen much of these guitars on this forum! congrats. That pale green against the flame neck is pure sex,damn…..unique combo.


----------



## srrdude (Jan 16, 2020)

bmth4111 said:


> Hell yeah, Im surprised I haven't seen much of these guitars on this forum! congrats. That pale green against the flame neck is pure sex,damn…..unique combo.



mine is number 9, and so far as i know its the most recent delivery, so it might be a while before we see many of them. But its pretty great.


----------



## pick_d (Mar 1, 2020)

One thing that might be of an issue - neck stability. Not sure if one-piece neck would deliver all necessary stiffness and stability against warping.
Thing is, humidity is quite low in Russian apartments / houses etc, especially in wintertime (sometimes humidity goes down to even 10-15%). 

There are carbon fiber rods, tho, according to this photo: https://vk.com/albums-142780257?z=photo-142780257_456239344/photos-142780257
Not sure if that would be enough.


----------



## I play music (Mar 2, 2020)

pick_d said:


> One thing that might be of an issue - neck stability. Not sure if one-piece neck would deliver all necessary stiffness and stability against warping.
> Thing is, humidity is quite low in Russian apartments / houses etc, especially in wintertime (sometimes humidity goes down to even 10-15%).
> 
> There are carbon fiber rods, tho, according to this photo: https://vk.com/albums-142780257?z=photo-142780257_456239344/photos-142780257
> Not sure if that would be enough.


After washing your clothes, hang them up in the room to dry and humidity should go up rapidly!
Some plants also help


----------



## pick_d (Mar 2, 2020)

I play music said:


> After washing your clothes, hang them up in the room to dry and humidity should go up rapidly!



It does, but only for short amount of time. We have central heating system here (which is kind of great) and even when it's -20 C or below outside, we have +23-24 inside, that's the reason of dry air. I mean, in general, not talking about this warm winter, of course.

Good thing - humidifiers are pretty affordable now. Also, every decent music shop has humidifiers here and there. Stable humidity level is a must for that kind of business.

But, Adversary isn't major manufacturer or store. Their website or social media provide little-to-none info about how they store their wood and work with it. Most pictures are like "look at this sick guitar, we're lamborghini of guitar world, hope you can afford it one day".
That's where my doubts come from. I do hope that for that kind of high price everything is absolutely top-notch, rock-solid and stable as demand of alcohol, but I just can't be sure. There are almost no info about quality even in russian language, let alone english.


----------



## srrdude (Mar 3, 2020)

Well i'm two months in, no problems yet. I live in texas which is remarkably humid. Mine also isn't a one piece neck tho, so. Who knows.


----------



## srrdude (Sep 29, 2020)

https://reverb.com/item/36002798-adversary-keto-2018-matte-yellow-russian-luthier-custom Sergei's is up on reverb right now if someone wants to jump on it. I still love mine.


----------

